# #4 phillips screwdriver



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flectric said:


> Has anyone ever needed a #4 phillips screwdriver. I have had screws a tad big for the #3 but not big enough where the #3 didn't work. I was just curious if anyone has ever NEEDED the screwdriver. And what application it was used in.


 
Worked on one Verizon job where the speced screws for the cable trays were a countersunk 7/16" with a #4 head, all I could find was an offset #4 but that worked out fine to hold the screw while I used a socket for the lock nut.


And come to think of it I believe there are similar bolts on some older Carrier equipment cabinets.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember some large head screws that I used some kind of hand held impact tool on. You hit it with a hammer and it would turn the screw head.

Something like this:










It might be a Harbor Freight thing these days


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Worked on one Verizon job where the speced screws for the cable trays were a countersunk 7/16" with a #4 head, all I could find was an offset #4 but that worked out fine to hold the screw while I used a socket for the lock nut.
> 
> 
> And come to think of it I believe there are similar bolts on some older Carrier equipment cabinets.


I was thinking it had to be equipment and or large brass screws but thanks for your answer guys


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Only once. It was a big brass plate covering a junction box in a shopping mall food court floor. Got it off with a #3, but it was a #4.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a Craftsman one on clearance just because...haven't used it yet LOL


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I bought a Craftsman one on clearance just because...haven't used it yet LOL


Works good on the screws on a vehicles brake rotors


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

local134gt said:


> Works good on the screws on a vehicles brake rotors


 
If you are trying to say you used a screwdriver to take the torx head bolts out of a brake caliper I think your piling it pretty high.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use it for cars too!

and older motorcycles


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you are trying to say you used a screwdriver to take the torx head bolts out of a brake caliper I think your piling it pretty high.


Nope, I'm talking about the 2 phillips head screws that some manufacturers use on the brake rotors. They screw the rotor to the hub, I know Honda uses them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

local134gt said:


> Nope, I'm talking about the 2 phillips head screws that some manufacturers use on the brake rotors. They screw the rotor to the hub, I know Honda uses them.


 Yeah, found that one out the hard way and then I learned a #2 does nothing but strip the hell out of them once they rust in. 

-John


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Big John said:


> Yeah, found that one out the hard way and then I learned a #2 does nothing but strip the hell out of them once they rust in.
> 
> -John


Yea, some PB blaster and one of those hand impacts with a #3 tip works wonders.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

local134gt said:


> Nope, I'm talking about the 2 phillips head screws that some manufacturers use on the brake rotors. They screw the rotor to the hub, I know Honda uses them.


Yep my Honda has them


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

_Need them?_ No. 3 will work.

However, I prefer to use the right driver for the task so I picked up a craftsman #4 when I was running cable tray that used #4 bolts.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I don’t think I own an actual #4 Phillips screwdriver, but I do have a couple of different lengths of socket bits similar to these that fit on my 3/8" ratchet. I don’t really use them very often though. http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PROTO-Phillips-Bit-Socket-1AH95?Pid=search

I know I also have at least one #4 bit somewhere similar to the one in the link below that I can use in my cordless drill, but I don’t remember if it’s a 1/4" or 5/16" hex shank. http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Sheet-Me...6Y/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1326848860&sr=8-30


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Phillips screws are for suckers.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

rdr said:


> Phillips screws are for suckers.


Why the ignorant statement? 
For the intended purpose phillips headed screws meet their application. The inventor's idea was to make a screwdriver that can stay in the screw itself but cam-out on purpose to prevent over torque the screw. 

P.S. Electricians need just as many robertson's in their bag as phillips to get threw their day, ( switches and recp's use #1 R, panel screws need #2 R, and conduit fittings use #3 R ) ( Most of the time 1 #2 Phillips is all a Electrician needs. But having a #3 and #1 in the bag is helpful. )


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Flectric said:


> Why the ignorant statement?
> For the intended purpose phillips headed screws meet their application. The inventor's idea was to make a screwdriver that can stay in the screw itself but cam-out on purpose to prevent over torque the screw.
> 
> P.S. Electricians need just as many robertson's in their bag as phillips to get threw their day, ( switches and recp's use #1 R, panel screws need #2 R, and conduit fittings use #3 R ) ( Most of the time 1 #2 Phillips is all a Electrician needs. But having a #3 and #1 in the bag is helpful. )


That's why. 

Worked didn't it? :whistling2:

Nah I just get ornery after days like yesterday. :laughing:

In all seriousness though, robbies are way better for grip and not stripping. I don't haul out the phillips any more unless I come across a screw that will take ONLY a phillips and nothing else. Doesn't bother me to carry an extra screwdriver or two but the majority of things can be done with a red robbie or a flat head unless of course like you say.....trim out or bigger pipe.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Flectric said:


> Why the ignorant statement?
> For the intended purpose phillips headed screws meet their application. The inventor's idea was to make a screwdriver that can stay in the screw itself but cam-out on purpose to prevent over torque the screw.
> 
> P.S. Electricians need just as many robertson's in their bag as phillips to get threw their day, ( switches and recp's use #1 R, panel screws need #2 R, and conduit fittings use #3 R ) ( Most of the time 1 #2 Phillips is all a Electrician needs. But having a #3 and #1 in the bag is helpful. )


I find more use for #3P than 2 in commercial and industrial.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I find more use for #3P than 2 in commercial and industrial.


I agree, but I didn't want this in anyway to become a issue of resi/industrial. #3 phillips is used widely in commercial equipment like dishwashers, air handlers and refer doors.


----------

